# Woher GT Rahmen bekommen ????



## Grunz (27. April 2006)

Welcher Händler in Deutschland hat denn aktuelle Rahmen von GT !?!?!?!?

Würde gerne ein neues Zaskar oder Avalanche aufbauen, Disc only !!!

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja Tipps geben !?!?


----------



## salzbrezel (27. April 2006)

Hallo!

Den einzigen GT-Rahmen, den du regulär bekommst, ist der Zaskar:

http://www.transalp24.de/ (unter GT Rahmen &Bikes)

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...da86a8398255&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=7

Viel Spaß beim Suchen, Kaufen, aber vor allem beim Fahren!!!!

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (27. April 2006)

Schau mal bei ebay, zur zeit ist ein Avalanche 3.0 Disk dabei

Manni


----------



## SpeedyR (27. April 2006)

Hi!

Siehe meine Signatur

    Gruss Rafael


----------

